# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... >  Πήρα το δεύτερό μου lovebird!!!!

## Jimmy100

Γεια σας παιδιά, σήμερα πήρα το δεύτερο μου lovebird το οποίο έχει ένα πρόβλημα με τα πόδια του.
1)Είναι στραβά, (το πήρα για παρέα στο άλλο που είχα) και θέλω να μου πείτε ΑΝ γίνεται να φτιαχτούν τα πόδια του και αν ναι με ποιο τρόπο.
2)Επίσης δεν ξέρω αν θα φτάνει τις ταΐστρα-ποτίστρα για να φάει-πιει.
3)Και το τελευταίο, είναι ότι το έδαφος του κλουβιού είναι πολύ λείο και γλιστράει το καημένο, τι υλικό μου προτείνετε να βάλω;;

----------


## Esmi

Καλησπέρα Δημήτρη! Καλώς το δέχτηκες το νέο σου φιλαράκι!

Έχω μια βασική ερώτηση, το έβαλες κατευθείαν στο ίδιο κλουβί με το άλλο πουλάκι;

----------


## Jimmy100

Ευχαριστώ, ναι γιατί ρωτάς όμως;;

----------


## Esmi

Καλό θα ήταν αρχικά να κρατήσεις μία καραντίνα διάρκειας 40 ημερών, ώστε να βεβαιωθείς ότι το πουλάκι είναι απολύτως υγιές και ότι δεν έχει κάποια ασθένεια που θα μπορούσε να κολλήσει το πουλάκι που ήδη έχεις. Γι' αυτό σε ρωτάω! Επίσης, υπάρχει ο κίνδυνος να μην συμπαθηθούν τα πουλάκια (γιατί συμβαίνει και αυτό) και να έχεις άλλα δράματα όπως τσακωμοί και τσιμπήματα μεταξύ τους και ό,τι αυτό μπορεί να συνεπάγεται.. Καλό θα ήταν, λοιπόν, να υπάρχει απόσταση μεταξύ τους τον πρώτο καιρό και μετά να τα ενώσεις  :Happy:

----------


## komo

Δε ξέρω αν έχει νόημα τώρα αλλά μπορείς να δεις εδώ για την έννοια της καραντίνας.

Στον πάτο το κλουβί δεν έχει σχάρα; Yπάρχει ειδική άμμος υγιεινής που ίσως βοηθούσε.


EDIT: Με πρόλαβε η Ερασμία την ώρα που έγραφα για την καταντίνα

----------


## Jimmy100

Αυτά τα πουλάκια ήταν αδέλφια, στο ίδιο κλουβί ήταν και από ότι φαίνεται θυμάται το ένα το άλλο και δεν μαλώνουν καθόλου ίσα ίσα που το υγιές (χωρίς το πρόβλημα) τον ενθαρρύνει να φάει και να πιει.Τώρα σε λίγο θα στεγνώσει και το σφουγγαράκι που έπλυνα και θα του το βάλω.Βέβαια φοβάμαι ότι δεν θα μπορεί να πιει νερό (το φαΐ είναι στο έδαφος ενώ το νερό είναι 9 εκ. πιο πάνω βέβαια έχω βάλει και μια σκάλα αλλά δεν ξέρω αν θα μπορεί να ανέβει με το σφουγγάρι, εσείς πιστεύεται ότι θα μπορεί προκειμένου να επιβιώσει,επίσης είναι 48 ημερών;; )

----------


## Esmi

Θα μπορούσες να βάλεις ένα δοχείο με νερό στον πάτο του κλουβιού, αφού παρατηρείς ότι δεν μπορεί να κάνει και πολλά πράγματα.

----------


## Jimmy100

Το σκέφτηκα αλλά άμα πάει να ανέβει πάνω στο δοχείο θα το ρίξει λόγω βάρους!

----------


## Esmi

Χμμμμ... Αν ήταν ας πούμε κάτι σαν πήλινο ή γυάλινο δεν θα μπορούσε να αναποδογυρίσει. Τι λες κι εσύ; 
Τι κάνει ως τώρα τι έχεις παρατηρησει; 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Jimmy100

Λοιπόν έκανα μια κατασκευή με καπάκια και πλέον δεν μπορεί να το ρίξει βέβαια δεν το έχω δει να πίνει γιατί είναι βράδυ και κοιμάται μαζί με το αδελφάκι του.Του έβαλα και ένα λαστιχάκι στα πόδια για να αρχίσουν να ισιώνουν!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Δημήτρη, αν το πτηνό είναι πλέον απογαλακτισμένο είναι δύσκολο να διορθωθεί το πρόβλημα. Τι λαστιχάκι έβαλες; Δείξτο μας με μία φωτογραφία. Επίσης ελπίζω να μην τα έδεσες κατευθείαν στην θέση που θα έπρεπε να είναι διότι θα είναι εξαιρετικά επίπονο για το πουλάκι. Πρέπει να πάει σταδιακά.

----------


## Jimmy100

Έβαλα λαστιχάκι ώστε να είναι ευέλικτο και να μπορεί να κινείται, επίσης έβαλα μεγάλο λαστιχάκι οπότε σταδιακά θα το μικρύνω, τέλος εννοείς ότι μπορεί να μείνει για πάντα έτσι??

----------


## Polina

Μου ακουγεται αρκετα επικινδυνο αυτο που περιγραφεις. Το πουλακι εχει τοσο μεγαλο προβλημα με τα ποδαρακια? εννοω δεν μπορει να περπατησει? Μηπως ειναι καλυτερα αν και εφοσον πλεον δεν ειναι νεοσσος, να το αφησεις ετσι, παρα στην προσπαθεια σου να το βοηθησεις να του δημιουργησεις μεγαλυτερο προβλημα ή καποιο πιθανο ατυχημα? Βαλε μας καλυτερα καποια φωτο να το δουμε

----------


## Jimmy100

Εννοώ ότι κάποιες φορές το προβληματικό πόδι γλίστραγε με αποτέλεσμα το πουλάκι να πέφτει παρόλα αυτά μπορούσε να κινηθεί επίσης έχω παρατηρήσει ότι τα 2 του πόδια τώρα είναι στον σωστό δρόμο και το σημαντικότερο μπορεί πλέον να σταθεί αλλά και να περπατήσει (όχι πολύ εύκολα αλλά μπορεί)!Επίσης αυτό που θέλω να ρωτήσω είναι πόσο καιρό να του αφήσω το λαστιχάκι;;;;

----------


## Esmi

Θα μπορούσες σε παρακαλώ να μας δείξεις το πουλάκι σε φωτογραφία να δούμε και το λαστιχακι;  :Happy: 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Jimmy100

Δυστυχώς όχι από κοντά γιατί κάθε φορά που πάω να το πλησιάσω φωνάζει σαν να μην υπάρχει αύριο (μάλλον από το χθεσινό σοκ με το λαστιχάκι γιατί όπως και να το κάνουμε τρόμαξε), θέλεις κοντινή (στα πόδια) ή από μακριά (έξω από το κλουβί)

----------


## Esmi

Γενικά να φαίνεται το πουλάκι καθαρά, όχι και μακρινή να τον βλέπουμε σαν τελίτσα 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Jimmy100

Ok θα προσπαθήσω σε λίγο γιατί τώρα  κοιμούνται μαζί!

----------


## tasos666

καλύτερα δες υπάρχει ειδική κατασκευή  για στραβά πόδια ,οχι με λάστιχο

----------


## Jimmy100

Δοκίμασα και με σφουγγαράκι αλλά δεν μπορούσε να κουνηθεί επίσης έχω παρατηρήσει ότι τα πόδια του είναι στην σωστή θέση!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Μου φαίνεται πολύ δύσκολο να είχε τόσο μεγάλο πρόβλημα με τα πόδια και να έφτιαξαν τόσο γρήγορα. Είτε ανέβασε μας μία φωτογραφία να καταλάβουμε τι εννοείς και αν μιλάμε για splayed legs είτε δες τη λίστα πτηνιάτρων μας να το δει ένας ειδικός μήπως μπορεί να αξιολογήσει το μέγεθος του προβλήματος.

----------


## Jimmy100

Σήμερα παρατήρησα ότι έκοψε το λάστιχο και το έβαλα καινούριο, έχει αρχίσει να σκαρφαλώνει αλλά το αδελφάκι του δεν το βοηθάει και πάρα πολύ.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Δημήτρη δεν βοηθάς πολύ να καταλάβουμε το πρόβλημα και δυστυχώς χωρίς μία εικόνα δεν μπορούμε να προτείνουμε ή να βοηθήσουμε περισσότερο. Το λαστιχάκι, αν είναι όπως το καταλαβαίνω, μπορεί να του δημιουργήσει μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα.

----------


## Jimmy100

Ααα οκ!

----------

